# Newbie and a new 9g tank



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to say that this forum has been such a great place to read and learn. I'm getting a Eheim Aquastyle 9g http://www.marinedepot.com/Eheim_Aquastyle_Aquarium_Nano_Tank_with_Lighting_Under_10_Gallons-Eheim-EH6400371-FIAQNCCKTLUT-vi.html
with the stand next Tuesday. As I'm reading every post there is, I don't know what I want to do with it.

Recently I've been looking at the aquascapes and the beautiful setups the talented people have done. It seems to me it takes a lot of work to get there with CO2 setups and such. Today I found the El natural section and decided to ask for advice here.

I do want to have something similar to what the aquascapers have as well as having a NPT. I have no idea what kind of substrate to use. One thing for sure is that I want to have glosso or a similar carpeting plant covering most of my little tank. I read about a DIY CO2 setup which I plan to do. Reading all the posts here I feel that I can try the Walstad method.

If I follow the steps for the Walstad method am I able to get close to keeping any sort of nice carpeting plants ?

I also plan to house some shrimps, snails, and maybe some glofish since I have a blacklight 

Any tips/advice will be appreciated, I will post some pictures once I start and hopefully won't mess anything up.

TIA!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to APC!

That is a very nice looking tank, I haven't seen it before. I am rather shocked that Eheim suggests putting a goldfish in any tank that small.

The classic substrate for a Walstad tank is soil with a gravel cap. You can read about different soils in http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/84918-suitable-soils-walstad-method.html I really like to mix the soil half and half with Safe-T-Sorb, and cap with the same. You can read about Safe-T-Sorb at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/82245-soilmaster-turface-alternatives.html

You can be successful with many different kinds of soil and caps. Some common mistakes for beginners are using a too deep soil layer, and not planting densely right from the start. In a 9 gallon tank, I would only use a 3/4" inch layer of soil. And dense planting means that when you look at the tank from the top, 75% of the substrate is covered wtih plants.

You can definitely grow carpet plants in a Walstad tank. Glosso is a more demanding species and probably not the best choice for your first planted tank. _Marselia minuta _is similar, but slower growing and easier. I also like baby tears _Hemianthus glomeratus_. Some of the other foreground plants, like dwarf sagittaria and pigmy chain sword, might overwelm a small tank like yours.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Michael, and with that info I will do just that! Thanks! this will definitely guide me to what I should start with. Too bad there isn't a lot of Aquariums around me that sell plants. Recommend any websites?

Oh it's not goldfish I plan to keep, it's the little Glofish that actually glow in the dark, lol. I'm going to find the smallest fish possible and have little schools of them.

Again thanks for the info, I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You're welcome. I know that you are not planning to put goldfish in the tank, I was just commenting on Eheim's suggestions for stocking the tank. In the owner's manual it lists goldfish even for the 6 gallon version, which qualifies as fish abuse.

I'm curious to learn how well the LEDs grow plants--this is a hot topic right now.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohh, yea lol, my bad I misread. I was reading a forum and ppl were getting mixed with Glofish and Goldfish. 

I hope the LEDs from Eheim are good enough for the plants. I could pick up more a my lfs. 

Do you think it's necessary to add some Aquasoil with the regular soil to jump start Walstad method tank?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You don't need Aquasoil, but it won't hurt either.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

That is a really nice looking tank... But since you're new to things you might not know that a starter kit from Walmart will cost 1/3 that, get the incandescent fixture kit and screw in a couple Daylight compact fluorescents from the grocery store/pharmacy/walmart, etc. You'll have a filter in the kit that you don't really need if you're going NPT.

It doesn't have the sleek rimless look, but it certainly does the job and it'll save you over $100 in the end.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I've look everywhere for a tank and then settled on the Eheim. I don't have a lot of room in my house so I needed a cube shaped tank with a stand that fits it. Once I have more room I will keep that in mind so thank you for that suggestion!


----------



## slally (Sep 6, 2012)

FWIW, I bought the same tank and really like it. Been a while since I've kept an aquarium. Last time was a plant tank with diy CO2 around 17 years ago. Trying out Walstad's method. I'm very hopeful, but I've only been at it a few weeks now. 

I decided the single led fixture wasn't bright enough (not sure if I'm correct) so found the 4 gallon version of this aquarium on sale and am using the fixture on the 9 gallon along with the original. Interesting thing is the new fixture is more bright and a different color temp.

This is just an fyi.

BTW, I'm new to this forum. Should I cross post this info to the El Natural forum or would that be considered bad form here?

Bummer, keeps saying it's not a valid image file.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys just wanted to give you guys an update:

So I received my tank today! Check out the pics










































































So the soil I used was just the regular Miracle Grow potting soil. I dump some in water and left it for a few days. This soil does have some ferts, but I figure a little couldn't hurt, or I could be wrong. I scooped up the bottom soil from the bucket and some that were floating.

I placed the first layer with the floating soil, and then topped that with the soil from the bottom and then I got some gravel and just covered it. I'm not sure if this is enough of the soil or the gravel. I do see some air bubbles in the soil and I hope that isn't a concern. I'm getting some more plants this weekend and hopefully by then I'll be ready.

I'm obviously very very new to this and I'm hoping to get some feedback, or any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes post your pics here, I wouldn't mind see what others have done with their tank. I'm at work now but I'll post some updated pics on my tank. I have stuffed it with a few more plants and I let my betta Stitch check it out.

@slally
You have to re-size them to the appropriate size for them to handle.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a question for you guys, how do I know if the CO2 provided by the soil is sufficient enough for the mass of plants that I have? Should I supplement CO2 or just let it be?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Under low lighting CO2 should not be an issue for you. CO2 also comes from the atmosphere, respiration, etc, and under low lighting, you don't need a whole lot to drive the plant growth.


----------



## ekimf (Oct 4, 2012)

ATM I'm using a Finnex clip on lighting, its 26W. I leave it on for 6 hrs a day. I see some of my plants growing new leaves and such. So I wanted to make sure I would have adequate CO2 and such for them.

http://www.amazon.com/CL26BK-Aquari...ie=UTF8&qid=1350566371&sr=8-4&keywords=finnex


----------

